# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  [email protected]!E's P!CTURES 4 [email protected]

## [email protected]

hiya everyone

ive started a new thread, where i will post pictures that people can use on banners or for whatever they want lol. I *dont* take banner request in this thread.

Ok will post some picture in bout 2 mins   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

ill add more soon

----------


## [email protected]

#

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

these are really good

----------


## [email protected]

cheers will add some more soon, if i dont add any more 2 nite then i will add some thursday cos im gunna cleethorpes 2moz lol

----------


## samantha nixon

on the first page some of the pics dont work as they have little x's in them

----------


## [email protected]

they have all come up when i look at them?????

----------


## samantha nixon

i only get the first 4 sets and the kat n alfie one and then thats it

----------


## [email protected]

can u see the pictures titled

demi ect

chrissie tellls sharon sam was the last one to see den

more demi and leo

mickey ones

----------


## samantha nixon

no i cant them but i can see the others

----------


## [email protected]

i wonder y that is then, i can see them from my end?????

can anyone else see all my pictures???

----------


## crazy_purple

I can't see all of them - can't see the Kat and Alfie one and that's the one I wanted to see   :Crying:  

It'll be because our computers are different, mine is rubbish. It probably doesn't have something installed.   :Searchme:  Sometimes it works if you right-click on it and press 'show picture' but sometijmes it doesn't.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Charmed

> 


Where did you get the hospital ones?

----------


## samantha nixon

nope its still not working and my computer is a new version so its not it doesnt have something on it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Found this picture for you Katie..

----------


## samantha nixon

> Found this picture for you Katie..


that picture is so sweet

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are good

----------


## Charmed

Yeah,I love Demi and Leo.They always look really sweet together,Don't they?

----------


## hannah-mj

thanx for these they are good  :Big Grin:  x

----------


## [email protected]

> nope its still not working and my computer is a new version so its not it doesnt have something on it



mine new only had it a month lol, dunno y it isnt working sorry

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## xStephaniex

thanks for these [email protected] ! there well goood !  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

cheers

----------


## Jessie Wallace

These are great, thanks.

----------


## samantha nixon

these are really good

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these are really good

----------


## i_luv_dennis

great pictures

----------


## xcutiekatiex

they are really good thank you

----------


## Angeldelight

these pics are brill...  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

thank you will add some more soon

----------


## [email protected]

*(could this be alfie dumping Little MO?)*

----------


## [email protected]

(*is this alfie taking back kat?*

----------


## Abbie

thanks for the pics they are great and i hope kat and alfie are gettinmg back together

----------


## samantha nixon

these pics are great

----------


## [email protected]

i hope kat and alfie get back together as well   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> i hope kat and alfie get back together as well


yay who deosnt?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics katie
(and just for the record, im able to see them all properly)

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

where do you get them all

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

these are really cool

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these are really good loving the summer ones

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks You Will Add more soon

----------


## di marco

the summer ones made me laugh, thanks!

----------


## [email protected]

its ok lol

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## SarahWakefield

Where Do U Get All Of Ur Pics From?

----------


## [email protected]

internet

will add some more soon,

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

done 2 the same there lol neva mind

----------


## [email protected]

Everyone has probably already got these ones but anyway here ya r >

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

these are all good i like the demi and darren ones

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## xStephaniex

loving your pictures [email protected] !! there amazin ! well done !

----------


## xStephaniex

> Where did you get the hospital ones?


yeh ! there well sweet did you get them off of the website for eastenders?

----------


## xStephaniex

> 


ooo lush lol.

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

will add more soon

----------


## di marco

cool thanks!   :Smile:   where do you get the pics from for future epis?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks they great

----------


## [email protected]

will add more later on

----------


## xStephaniex

> will add more later on


these are well good ! and your banner is fab !

----------


## xStephaniex

[email protected] do you make animated ones babe ?

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] do you make animated ones babe ?


yer got o my banner thread and request it there, if ya do it now i will probably have it you ready in bout 15 mins. P.S/ only eastenders animated banners at the minute lol
here is my thread, glad to help lol luv Katie
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead.php?t=9684

----------


## samantha nixon

> 


these pics are all great

----------


## xcutiekatiex

your pics are brill its amazing how you get them before there out!
__________________

----------


## [email protected]

thanks more added soon

----------


## Angeldelight

Hey [email protected], have you got any pics of sam for next week?

----------


## [email protected]

Will have more of sam for you 2moz

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

*(i hope this isnt alfie dumping kat nnnnnnnnoooooooooo )*

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Angeldelight

thank for those... i can't wait for these eppys...

----------


## xcutiekatiex

cool there really good thanks
__________________

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are great

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## CrazyLea

cool pics

----------


## [email protected]

cheers

----------


## di marco

thanks for all the pics hunni!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

thank for those... Go Kat GO... Sam needs help like you wouldn't believe...

----------


## xcutiekatiex

pictures looking good!

----------


## hannah-mj

great pics  :Big Grin:  where do you get from?? xxx

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

these are really good pics cant wait for the ep

----------


## xcutiekatiex

great piccies!

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

ah poor sharon looks so sad

----------


## xcutiekatiex

there great  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

one thing [email protected] i dont think youre allowed to stack banners just letting you no

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Cheers xx

----------


## di marco

thanks a lot for those pics katie, i cant wait for monday!  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

i kno me too

----------


## di marco

> i kno me too


i saw the pics in inside soap on wednesday and i thought that it was gonna be great then you posted loads of pics and it looked even better!  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thanks for the pic's!!  :Big Grin:  Storyline looks good xx

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

The police take paulines doorstop !!!


 Jakes back yes lol, JC reunited

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yay jake! thanks for these

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks fo the piccys  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Great pictures, thanks.

----------


## JustJodi

*Those were super pictures !!!!!! Is there a particular website where you can look at more >????*

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics!  :Smile:  yay jakeys back!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

wow these are fab! x

----------


## the_watts_rule

Brilliant! Thanks!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

great pics

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

wow just found thisd thread these pictures are class! Thanks

----------


## [email protected]

thanks

----------


## samantha nixon

these pics are really good

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are cool

----------


## [email protected]

thanks more added soon

----------


## kirsty_g

nice pictures

----------


## [email protected]

These pictures are of the 5th, 6th and 8th next week
I will be puttin Friday 9ths on Tomorrow probable


Enjoy them lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They are great, but not very easy to use for banners as they are all stuck together.

----------


## samantha nixon

these are really good

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> They are great, but not very easy to use for banners as they are all stuck together.


Agree!!

----------


## [email protected]

SORRY  :Crying:  lol


I dint know that that would happern sos.

If you open the big picture in paint then, cut and paste which pic you want thats what i do lol

Sos for any problems ive caused ya lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, i'm croping the pictures i want

----------


## di marco

thanks for those, theyre great!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nice pics

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

there good

----------


## [email protected]

Ha she didnt get alfie lol

----------


## samantha nixon

so are these

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

thank you thank you... pics are brill... as always...

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for the brilliant Pictures. Peggy doesnt look very happy in the picture of her in the pub with alfie! lol nor does Little Mo. lol

Thanks again!   :Smile:   :Cheer:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are really cool

----------


## xcutiekatiex

pictures are fab!

----------


## [email protected]

thanks will get new ones about wednesday next week

----------


## emma_strange

There great!

----------


## Gabby

Looking good.. got any new ones [email protected]?  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

YES ive got the new ones will upload in 5 mins

----------


## hannah-mj

looking forward to them  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

there all good thanks

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]

will add Thursdays and Fridays tomorrow

cheers for looking 
Luv [email protected]!E

----------


## samantha nixon

there good aswell i like looking at all the pics

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

Your banners are great! I like the stacey one! well done! x x x x

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for the piccies! they're great!

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics, looking forward to seeing the ones for the rest of the week!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

thanx for the pics there good

----------


## xcutiekatiex

pics are great

----------


## [email protected]

will add rest off next weeks pics 2 moz

----------


## hannah-mj

thanx for posting these their really good! xx

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

i like them pics

----------


## Eastend[email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

is it like a whole week of kat and alfie

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## xStephaniex

omg great pictures [email protected] cant wait for these !!! thanks hunni bunch x x x

----------


## phils little sister

cant wait for next week these pictures look great - thanks for posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for those [email protected]! looks like a boring couiple of days filled wiht kat alfie mo! looks quite interesting though!   :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks everyone

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> is it like a whole week of kat and alfie


Yep but the thing with Kat/Mo... bitch fight hopefully.. looks good  :Big Grin:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

kewl pics of kat alfie and mo looks good

----------


## Jessie Wallace

These are great i love the Kat and Alfie one's, thanks.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> 


  :Rotfl:  Is he doing some kind of dance?

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Is he doing some kind of dance?


  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   lol

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics katie!  :Smile:  yay bitch fight, go kat lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> thanks for the pics katie!  yay bitch fight, go kat lol!


Kat in a Kat fight!! I love it! Can't wait to see it :Moonie:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## emma_strange

thanks for the pics!

----------


## [email protected]

it ok glad everyone liked them new ones added wednesdays lol

Luv katie

----------


## kirsty_g

yeah

----------


## [email protected]

Could this be dens Body being released from the police? (cant wit till the funeral when Peggy gets her own back lol)

----------


## [email protected]

TUESDAY and THURSDAY and FRIDAY's preview pics will be added to morrow for you

Hope you like them
Luv Katie
xxxxxxxxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


What's she doin?!  :Confused:   The highway code!?   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

new pics below

----------


## samantha nixon

there really good pics

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

good pics can't wait!

----------


## Angeldelight

yey new pics new pics.... brill... can't wait for the others...

----------


## xXxJessxXx

thanks! Great pics, cant wait for more!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pics

----------


## xcutiekatiex

pics are really good cant wait till rest

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## samantha nixon

there really good

----------


## di marco

thanks once again for the great pics!  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

kool pics

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## feelingyellow

kool pics, thanks for posting  :Smile: 
i guess the demi being bullied storyline is on on tuesday 20th

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

demi and her mum lookk close again and cool pics

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for the pics!

good to see more of Demi, seems like theres more ot the bullying thing maybe, not nice whats wtote outside there house 'junkie...' something.

Peggy dont look to happy in some of them does she. lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

whos house is this [/QUOTE]

----------


## [email protected]

> whos house is this


[/QUOTE]

the millers cos demi gets bullied

----------


## xcutiekatiex

kewl pics when is the wed ones coming?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## [email protected]

its ok, will add new ones when i get time

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> kewl pics when is the wed ones coming?


It's not on on a Wednesday.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> its ok, will add new ones when i get time


They aren't out yet, i just tried.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

ok thanks anyway

----------


## sarahwelford

i know i tried maybe they will be up tommorrow

----------


## [email protected]

> It's not on on a Wednesday.


well monday and tuesday for the following week come up on a wednesday for me, i posted monday and tuesdays for nxt week on wednesday this week
If you understand that lol im not gd and explaining things lol

----------


## xcutiekatiex

lol i get you

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## xcutiekatiex

nice

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Pictures for 22nd are out now Katie.

----------


## [email protected]

i know lol, ant had time
will load 22nd and 23rd up now. give me 5 mins

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ok, wasn't sure if you knew.

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## feelingyellow

oh my god! gus is in it!
thanks for posting pics katie  :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> 


glad too see mickey!   :Wub:   :Heart:  roll on the week after when he's in france!   :Thumbsup:  

thanks for the piccies!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

nice pics

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

cool picture thanks!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

whats the website for them ?

----------


## samantha nixon

good pics thanks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> whats the website for them ?


You can get them from the Eastenders website!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

what the preview ones?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nice pics

----------


## [email protected]

thank you

----------


## [email protected]

when peggy slaps chrissie into dens hole lol

look at her face   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

the grass looks so fake!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

The grass round the side's is fake, it always is at a burial, it's like a matting thing.

----------


## di marco

> The grass round the side's is fake, it always is at a burial, it's like a matting thing.


yeh i know, its the stuff they use in flower places to display the plants, im just saying it doesnt even look a little bit real!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It feels horrible too.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thanks for the new updates Katie  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

its ok i dont mind lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god, don't say Juley's back!   :Mad:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

oh wow thanks for the pics they are great! Yay Mickey!   :Wub:  lol

gonna be a good week in my opinion!   :Heart:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Oh god, don't say Juley's back!


Yep, sorry!!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are cool whats happening to mickey in this one  as it likes like he's getting beat up but who

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think it's his dad, it would appear they have a fight.
Â¬

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yep, sorry!!


  :Mad:  lol

----------


## Kim

> I think it's his dad, it would appear they have a fight.
> Â¬


Mickey punches his dad.

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## xXxJessxXx

> 


thanks for the pictures! More Mickey!   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Wub:  

But what is he wearing in this pic.lol  :Thumbsdown:  lol dont like those colour combination. lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Next week is going to be bare NANG!!  :Bow: 

Cheers Katie xx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thx for your pics

----------


## feelingyellow

wooo thanks for posting katie  :Smile: 

dawn looks a bit like rosie to me but also looks a bit like tracy from coronation street

kool pics, looking foward to next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> wooo thanks for posting katie 
> 
> dawn looks a bit like rosie to me but also looks a bit like tracy from coronation street
> 
> kool pics, looking foward to next week


i think she looks like Tracey yeah definatly, cant see rosie in her though.   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics




> Oh god, don't say Juley's back!


exactly what i thought lol!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Any new ones Katie?  :Smile:

----------


## DennisRbabe

> 



Can i have one plese with Nigel Harman on please?  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

yess  i have some new ones will post them in 2 mins, i will upload them now

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## xcutiekatiex

wow fab

----------


## xXxJessxXx

thanks for the pics!

----------


## Charmed

These are great!

----------


## Flozza

where did you get them from??

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace

Looks like the rumors were true!

 
 
 Whats going on with the hair?

----------


## feelingyellow

oooooooooo, looks like jake and stacey are going to find out!!!



is that danny?

 

is she being bullied again? stupid kids   :Angry:  

thanks for posting the pics  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

wow... looks interesting... can't wait to see the eppys

----------


## xcutiekatiex

lol looks like danny but probs not hehe

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> [img]
> 
> 
> is that danny?


No, unless he's had a hair overgrose. lol dont think so anyway

what rumors Jessie wallace about sonia, i aint heard none.  :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> No, unless he's had a hair overgrose. lol dont think so anyway
> 
> what rumors Jessie wallace about sonia, i aint heard none.


If you want to know the rumor Clickhere.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

ok thank you! And thanks for the pictures!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Your welcome.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for the pictures!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Cool pictures thanks! Lots of Jake n Chrisse that week yay!!

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for pics

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

thanks for the pics

----------


## crazygirl

where do you get the pics from

----------


## [email protected]

http: /  / w w w. bbc . co . uk / eastenders / images/ eastenders/ episodes/ episode_images / 20051007/ section / section_1.jpg   *(with no spaces)*


all you do is change this link 
for example

This bit  - 20051007 (is the year, month, date)

all you do is change that

then 

this bit - section_1  (all you do is change the number 1) to the numbers between 1 and 16


thats best i can explain it sorry lol

----------


## [email protected]

look at pauline   :Rotfl:

----------


## [email protected]

lol

----------


## feelingyellow

oh wow! thanks it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## feelingyellow

> look at pauline


  :Rotfl:   that must be her first kiss in centuries!

----------


## [email protected]

its ok glad to help.

and yer i bet its her first kiss in years and years   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:EEK!:  Oh my god..

Im not going to say anything  :EEK!: 

Thanks for them Katie... *left in shock*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

That looks, em, different?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I suppose its sweet really.

----------


## Angeldelight

*shock horror* ewwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Eeesh!!! Hmmmm??!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks lol bout time she had some one

----------


## Charmed

> look at pauline


I was so shocked I nearly fell of my chair! :Searchme:

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeldelight

WOW... looks really exciting... i can't wait for these eppy's... yey yey yey yey yey yey

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## di marco

thanks for those  :Smile: 




> 


whats happening to wellard lol?!

----------


## samantha nixon

ah i like all these pics especially the wellard one and its a new dog who plays wellard now isnt it

----------


## di marco

> ah i like all these pics especially the wellard one and its a new dog who plays wellard now isnt it


is it? i didnt know that

----------


## samantha nixon

i think it is as didnt the old one die i might be wrong

----------


## di marco

> i think it is as didnt the old one die i might be wrong


hmmm didnt think the old one died, might be wrong though?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no it cant be

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## dEsPeRaDo

wow wee thanks for these they look great

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks for those

----------


## samantha nixon

them pics are good

----------


## xcutiekatiex

thanks for the pics

----------


## [email protected]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_8.jpg

----------


## samantha nixon

them pics are really good

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeldelight

wow.. thanks for the pics... seems like a n interesting week... wouldn't wana be in Peggy's shoes though... hehe

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those looks wicked

----------


## feelingyellow

]

what's up with tina's hair?   :Sick:  

looks like a well exciting week!

thanks for posting them  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah i was wondering exactly the Same thing!!
I am really looking forward to next Week though!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its not tina i think it is a new one

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> 


OH MY GOD!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> its not tina i think it is a new one


 

Yeah,i think you're probably Right.
Her face doesn't really look like Tina's.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Dosen't look like Tina to me!!  :Searchme:

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont think its tina i think it more likes little mo if anyone

----------


## xXxJessxXx

When i look at these pictures it only lets me see from 10 - 16. i cant see 1 - 9??? i really wana se ethem all as i've seen 10-16 for all of next week and it looks great. lol especially these 

looks like peggy got her comupance! lok how scared she is. lol   :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pictures

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Maybe Tina's gone brunette?!

----------


## feelingyellow

hmm, it let's me see pictures 1-9 for the 20th of october - here they are:










*will post pic 9 in a min*

----------


## feelingyellow



----------


## samantha nixon

> Maybe Tina's gone brunette?!


its not tina its someone johnny brings in as he thinks it will help him losen up or something

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks fot those and that is a definally a new tina

----------


## samantha nixon

> thanks fot those and that is a definally a new tina


its not tina read my post above yours

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for those. it wont let me see 1-9 on any data. lol dunno why! thansk again

and yeah it aint a new tina. i forgot her name amy or sam or something. they do look a bit alike.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> its not tina its someone johnny brings in as he thinks it will help him losen up or something


I think that she won't loosen him up!!  :Nono: 

Thanks for that samantha nixon  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

interesting pics... can't wait for the Peggy and Johnny eppy's... there guna be good...

----------


## kelseybabes

every single photo that you have of demi or shana plz can you send them to me through this thread please thanks

----------


## kelseybabes

i mean every one from when she first appeared on easetenders please thanks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

The only one's i have of Demi are already on this thread hun, but i'll looko out some more at a later date, as i've gotta go to work soon so haven't got the time right now.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Right here's a few more screen shot's of Demi that i don't think are on here.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> every single photo that you have of demi or shana plz can you send them to me through this thread please thanks


i have liked hundreds. but most of them are from the episodes on the EE site. others are just form interviews on the ee site or from google ect,

----------


## kelseybabes

please could you send them thankls. sorry but i am the most biggest fan of demi and shana thanks again

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## [email protected]

thanks for lookin

----------


## samantha nixon

hiya
do you have any charlotte avery ones or of her as tina as ive looked every where and cant find any ive also looked through this whole thread
thanks for youre help

----------


## kirstienod

Hi Katie, do you have any Ruby pictures, thanks

----------


## [email protected]

> Hi Katie, do you have any Ruby pictures, thanks





ive got these for now out of my other thread

But ill put you some more on 2 morrow

----------


## kirstienod

> ive got these for now out of my other thread
> 
> But ill put you some more on 2 morrow


ok, thanks alot

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## feelingyellow

awww, wow thanks for posting   :Smile:  they both look really nice

----------


## kirstienod

yeh thanks for posting!

----------


## feelingyellow



----------


## samantha nixon

ah i like them pics

----------


## feelingyellow



----------


## samantha nixon

and these ones poor ruby looks so scared

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks for those

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Todays pre-view pictures are out on my website, or if you want i can post them here too?

----------


## [email protected]

you can post them if you want cos i wont have time over the weekend cos im Busy with my new baby niece yay lol

----------


## feelingyellow

> you can post them if you want cos i wont have time over the weekend cos im Busy with my new baby niece yay lol


awww, congrats   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeldelight

loved last nights eppy... this pics are great...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for the pictures

----------


## kirstienod

there brill! thanks for posting them

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Tonight's pre-view picture are out on my website, i'll also post them on here later.

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## xXxJessxXx

awww thanks for those. I think im gonna cry!   :Crying:  I saw the clip with nana putting flowers on the grave and she says something like 'not long now' it just seems so sad!  :Sad:

----------


## Angeldelight

wow brill pics... can't wait

----------


## xcutiekatiex

aww cant wait

----------


## i_luv_dennis

that episode made me cry

----------


## di marco

it made me cry too, it was so sad

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## samantha nixon

i like them pics ruby and johnny are finally happy

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for the pics look cool

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Flozza

rrrrrr man that looks like peggy telin sam

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## i_luv_dennis

cool pics

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeltigger

Do you have any of Justin from Hollyoaks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope, but i'm sure we can find some.

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeldelight

evil evil Johnny...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Angeltigger

> 


 Where is Dennis and Sharon(picture next to Nanna), What that black thing with johnny and Ruby- she looks scared, Does Darren have a phone in the cafe- How did that happen ( i know he nicked the money but people will wonder)

----------


## Angeldelight

WOW... brill... thanks for the picks... can't wait for tonight's eppy... yay yay yay

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for posting

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for posting cant wait

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Thanks for posting,it really looks great,i absolutely can not wait!! :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Thanks for those :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------

